# [SOLVED] Vista windows update hangs



## dspringsteel (Aug 28, 2008)

I upgraded to Vista Ultimate SP1 rom Home premium. Following this, I downloaded and installed 20+ updates for Windows. However, now the Windows Update function freezes with a blank panel and must be closed using Task Manager. Microsoft support suggested reinstalling the Vista Ultimate upgrade. This cured the problem temporarily. However, the update function nows hangs (again)! I'm tired of reinstalling the Ultimate upgrade so a new solution is needed. I appreciate any help!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista windows update hangs*

Hi. . .

What anti-virus are you running? Are you using a firewall in addition to/in lieu of the windows firewall?

Check out WERCON for add'l info - 
START | type wercon.exe into the start search box and hit enter. Go through the various options listed at the top left of the screen.

jcgriff2


----------



## dspringsteel (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Vista windows update hangs*

I am running AVG anti-virus and Zone Alarm firewall in lieu of the Windows firewall.
I checked Wercon. No solutions found. It did show that Windows Explorer had hung and was closed on several occasions (as I was trying to get Windows Updates). I saved a description of two of these events which is attached in case this would be helpful to you.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista windows update hangs*

Hi. . .

Thank you for the text report from WERCON. (Did you get it from wercon? - if so how, please?)

The entries show Windows Explorer crashing (app hang) because it is waiting for svchost (Vista generic host service - you will sometimes see 12+ of these running in Task Manager) which is being held up - so Win Explorer times out after 30000ms which gives you the "Not Responding" message.

I have seen this many times and it is usually caused by a 3rd party firewall as it is blocking internal ports. You have Zone alarm - my advice is to get rid of it and reset your Windows Firewall to default settings.

to reset the Windows firewall *after* the Zone-Alarm un-install is complete (be sure to re-boot after un-install) do the following:
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply (if hi-lighted) | Click OK

Now try Windows Updates again.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## dspringsteel (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Vista windows update hangs*

JC you get an award! Removing Zone Alarm did the trick. Windows Update is now working again. Many thanks!!
As to the WERCON printout: select "View Problem History", under "problems Windows identified" right-click on a problem then select "View Problem Details". Click on "Copy to Clipboard" to export to text document.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Vista windows update hangs*

Hi. . .

Glad to hear that your Windows Updates are working again.

Also.. thank you for the info on WERCON item exporting... it will be helpful to me.

Good Luck to you.

JC

.


----------



## Eric Teshner (Mar 29, 2009)

jcgriff2 - Thanks so much 

Once I UNINSTALLED Zone Alarm I was able to get things back to normal. Shutting down ZA was not enough. PS-This was on my new Dell notebook running Vista SP1.

Thanks again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

@ *Eric Teshner* 

Hi Eric - 

Thanks for posting w/ successful results. I find it awful that OEMs (manufacturers - Dell, HP, etc...) install products like ZoneAlarm, NIS, KIS, McAfee, etc... on brand new systems knowing the problems they cause. 

I honestly believe these have greatly contributed to the Vista-bashing that has occurred. I hope you enjoy your new Vista system. I like Vista very much and have had very few problems.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

